# proper storage of dry kibble



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I believe kibble needs to be stored cool and dry, and protected from mould as much as insects. Some moulds produce aflatoxins that can be extremely dangerous. I would divide up your big bag and store it in airtight containers.


----------



## poofs (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a Vittles Vault for dog food and bird seed.
They are food grade plastic and have a gasket seal, screw-on lid.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Since I only have one dog I don't buy really large bags, but I do pour the food into rubbermaid plastic bins. It keeps it fresher that way as humidity and indoor bugs can't get in. I keep it in the coolest place in the house as fats in the food can turn rancid in hot weather. I have done it this way for many years.

After living in one house for many years without any pest problems I was suddenly over run with mice one summer. Having dog and cat food, and some of my food in the plastic buns protected the food from contamination. Mice.....ugh, nasty critters.

I also keep the empty bag, in case there is a problem with the food and I have to return it. Bags have production lot numbers and expiration dates on them too. Tape the purchase receipt to the bag when you buy it. When I buy food I double check expiration dates so I can be sure I am not getting a really old bag. Most stores rotate stock, but old stock can pop up from time to time. I used to work in a pet food store.

Best of luck. Viking Queen


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Even though a 30 pound bag of dry food only lasts two weeks at our house we keep it in a plastic container that has a gasket seal. It is on casters so we can move it easily if needed.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I read somewhere that the best way to store kibble is to freeze it, which I did (I'm a glutton for extra work, lol) before I switched to raw... when I got big bags of TOTW. I put it in freezer bags, each enough for about 3 or 4 meals and would take out one at a time. Anyhow, that will keep any oxidation from happening. (squeeze out the air in the freezer bag)Oxidation happens _extremely_ quickly. It has to do with the oils/fats in food being exposed to light, heat, time, other substances etc. That all creates free radicals in the body, cellular damage, which causes disease like cancer and other degenerative, inflammatory diseases.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

We use the Vittles Vault and it keeps the food very fresh. You can find them at Home Goods or Amazon for a good price.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

I keep the kibble in the bag and put the whole bag into a metal food bin. I definitely wouldn't pour kibble into anything plastic that isn't good grade and it's important to wash the bin out before pouring new food in as the fats from the kibble coat the bin and will go rancid and taint the new food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Just to clarify, the Vittles Vault is human food grade plastic.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That looks good Zooeymom...I looked it up and also this one: IRIS Airtight Pet Food Container | Storage & Scoops | PetSmart

This one is on castors. How is it air tight? That is the question. On yours, is there a way to get the air that is in there when it's opened...out? I'm looking at this one or the one you got for my son's dog and his gf's dog. I see that no more air can get in once it's closed, but how do you squeeze out the air that gets shut in when you close the lid? 

Is this the one you've got? Vittle Vault Pet Food Container | Storage & Scoops | PetSmart

Anyhow, they look pretty nice. And bpa free.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you Google "How Long Does Kibble Last Once Opened", according to Dogs Naturally Magazine...2 weeks tops!!!!! The article was written Steve Brown a well known pioneer in the development of dog & pet food formulas.
Dog food starts going bad the minute oxygen (oxidation) hits it so it is recommended that you buy smaller bags that can be used up in a week, or freeze larger quantities, defrosting what you need as you go.

A five# bag of food lasts me over 6 weeks so I freeze it!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Is this the one you've got? Vittle Vault Pet Food Container | Storage & Scoops | PetSmart
> 
> Anyhow, they look pretty nice. And bpa free.


I don't know about the other one, but yes, that is the one I have.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

It makes sense to me that kibble only lasts 2 weeks or so once it's opened because that's about the point that Hans will start refusing to eat it. I buy 5lb bags for him because of that and store them in airtight containers, or store it in the freezer if I buy bigger bags. Otherwise I would end up throwing out a lot of food. I think storing it in an open bag will make it go bad pretty quick.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes, Sophy used to get increasingly reluctant to eat kibble after the first week, and refuse it by the end of the second. That is the main reason I switched to raw/home cooked - even with two toy dogs a standard 2.5 - 3 kilo bag would hardly be half used before I had to throw it away. These days I collect sealed sample bags - just right for one meal each in an emergency!


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

When I have contacted the pet food companies I have always been told to leave the food in its original bag and keep the bag sealed-sometimes that involves rolling down the top with a bag clip. Several have told me that you can also put one of their bags into one of those storage containers but they don't recommend putting the kibble by itself in there. The average that a bag is supposed to last seems to be about eight weeks, though the fatty acids will often go bad before then.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Geez,
I bought a 40 lb bag and it seems more appropriate now to buy smaller bags.
I never considered that the kibble could be going bad. My spoo's turn their noses up to kibble after a short while
Jcris


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

I have always had enough mouths to feed that I need to buy kibble in 40 lb bags. We have tall, narrow plastic boxes with a hinged rubber-sealed lid that a 40 lb bag of food fits into perfectly. I put the big bag on the countertop and flatten it, slide it over the edge into the box and then open the bag. These boxes are on wheels, so I can just wheel it into my pantry closet. Very handy. I bought these years ago at Pet Smart, I think. They seal up really well and keep the food from getting stale...the dogs are happy to eat the food right to the end of the bag.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

kayla_baxter said:


> I keep the kibble in the bag and put the whole bag into a metal food bin. I definitely wouldn't pour kibble into anything plastic that isn't good grade and it's important to wash the bin out before pouring new food in as the fats from the kibble coat the bin and will go rancid and taint the new food.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the same, except I have plastic containers with a snap lock seal. I have read a number of times to keep the kibble in the bag and drop the original bag into the container as the bags are designed to keep in the fats and oil that would otherwise seep into any plastic containers. Both of my girls eat the same brand of kibble, but different formulas, so I have 2 plastic containers, one for each bag, and a separate measuring cup for each. The kibble is stored in my office which is away from the kitchen where they are fed and cool. I buy my kibble in the 17 lb. size. It is not as cheap per lb. as the larger size, but I use it quicker so I am comfortable with the slight extra charge per lb.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

shell said:


> When I have contacted the pet food companies I have always been told to leave the food in its original bag and keep the bag sealed-sometimes that involves rolling down the top with a bag clip. Several have told me that you can also put one of their bags into one of those storage containers but they don't recommend putting the kibble by itself in there. The average that a bag is supposed to last seems to be about eight weeks, though the fatty acids will often go bad before then.


I buy the smallest possible bag available, though imagine for those with Standards, the smallest logical size bag makes more sense. About a quart goes into a plastic bin in the kitchen cabinet that closes well for day to day, with the rest closed off tightly *in the original bag as Shell says* and then double or triple bagged into additional plastic bags in the darkest, coolest closet I have to keep away bugs and avoid rancidity. Lots of big rubber bands are used .

If there is a little left at some point, I do not try to save money, but dump it into the compost bin and start fresh with a new bag. I strategize kibble buying to be sure to have it on hand.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Having two standards, I buy 25-30 pound bags, which last between two and three weeks. We put about ten pounds at a time in a human-grade plastic container, push as much air as possible out of the bags and reseal them (some brands have a ziplock closure, some don't--those we close tightly with tape). I've read Steve Brown's advice not to transfer kibble to another container, because that exposes it to air, but I can't see that opening the bag twice a day to scoop out a feeding is any better. Almost always, my dogs eat every last bite of the kibble. They aren't picky, they have cast iron stomachs, but on rare occasions they've showed reluctance to eat from a particular bag. On those occasions, I dispose of what's left (once it was most of a bag) and move on to a new one.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JudyD said:


> Having two standards, I buy 25-30 pound bags, which last between two and three weeks. We put about ten pounds at a time in a human-grade plastic container, push as much air as possible out of the bags and reseal them (some brands have a ziplock closure, some don't--those we close tightly with tape). I've read Steve Brown's advice not to transfer kibble to another container, because that exposes it to air, but I can't see that opening the bag twice a day to scoop out a feeding is any better. Almost always, my dogs eat every last bite of the kibble. They aren't picky, they have cast iron stomachs, but on rare occasions they've showed reluctance to eat from a particular bag. On those occasions, I dispose of what's left (once it was most of a bag) and move on to a new one.


JudyD we put a whole 30 pound bag directly into a good quality plastic container on casters. It has a decent gasket seal. We open it once or twice a day as needed since the dogs free feed. We had only one time where they wouldn't eat their food. We had put food in their bowl and the top was pretty level. A day or so later BF noticed that the top was still level (not the way they eat). I was able to return that bag and one other I had with the same lot number and exchange them for two free bags of the same size and kind. They eat Blue Buffalo. They will always take back food even if from an open and partly consumed bag.


----------



## jcris (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Judy,
I have 2 standards also. Going forward I will purchase in smaller quantities. I'm embarrassed to admit I didn't realize kibble went bad so quickly. 
I need to find a suitable storage bin
Thanks again
Jcris


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> JudyD we put a whole 30 pound bag directly into a good quality plastic container on casters. It has a decent gasket seal. We open it once or twice a day as needed since the dogs free feed. We had only one time where they wouldn't eat their food. We had put food in their bowl and the top was pretty level. A day or so later BF noticed that the top was still level (not the way they eat). I was able to return that bag and one other I had with the same lot number and exchange them for two free bags of the same size and kind. They eat Blue Buffalo. They will always take back food even if from an open and partly consumed bag.


Catherine, you put the bag itself in the container? Where did you find the container? I have some back issues that make it difficult for me to manhandle a big bag or stoop/bend enough to get kibble out of a bag on the floor of the pantry. If I could just roll it out of the pantry, I could manage. 

The last time the dogs refused their kibble, it was from a bag of fish flavor that I had forgotten to remove from my car for a couple of days in very hot weather. I'm willing to take the blame for that, but in the future, if there's no apparent reason, I'll try returning it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I wasn't clear on that. We empty the bag into the plastic container. If we put the bag with the food in it the whole thing wouldn't fit. I think we got the container at one of the big box chain pet stores.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks, Catherine. We'll look for one tomorrow at Petco or PetsMart.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I want to find a container that seals tightly and accommodates the kibble in its original packaging. With one dog we don't go through those big bags that quickly and his kibble doesn't come in smaller bags. Still looking.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> I want to find a container that seals tightly and accommodates the kibble in its original packaging. With one dog we don't go through those big bags that quickly and his kibble doesn't come in smaller bags. Still looking.


If you aren't using the kibble fairly fast, maybe you could freeze half of it in double ziplock bags? 

We bought a container at Petco today. It holds up to 40 pounds of dog food, has wheels, a hinged lid, a rubber gasket, and a see-through panel on one end. It seems fairly sturdy and rolls easily with one hand. I was able to put a full, 26 pound bag of kibble in it, including the bag itself, with room left over. I think it was about $30. I peeled the label off and threw it away when we got home, so I don't know the brand, but it had a sticker with a picture of a yellow Lab on it.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I am so glad to learn about freezing kibble. Since my toy DD is my only dog, it takes a long time to get through even the smallest bag of kibble, and I've noticed that she has been "off her feed" lately. I will toss the old stuff, open a fresh bag, and freeze half of it. Once again, PF has been a valuable resource!


----------

